# New Here, But not to Tech



## ZJH90 (Nov 27, 2007)

Howdy! I'm a high school student, and have been doing tech for my school for three years now. Glad I found this place!!!


----------



## soundlight (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Ignore the random qauestion interrogation that will begin shortly.

Meanwhile, what kinda equipment does your school have? Do you have a personal portfolio website for us to check out? Any other fun tech stuff?

Ask and answer away, but use the search feature to check if a topic has been covered before.


----------



## Van (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Glad you found us too! great place here, with all sorts of backgrounds and disciplines to draw on, never be afraid to ask a question. 
Just remember, you like Pirates, Cubits, you'd love to have a wombat as a pet and Voltage should only come in the 120v 60hz variety, and you'll get along just fine.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 28, 2007)

Van said:


> Just remember, you like Pirates, Cubits, you'd love to have a wombat as a pet and Voltage should only come in the 120v 60hz variety, and you'll get along just fine.



Holy crap! Are we answering the questions for them now, Van? What is this insanity?

Ignore the man. He's really gone off his rocker this time!


----------



## Logos (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi there from Australia. I can't send you a wombat but I can send you a welcome from down under.

Join us and feel free to ask any question no matter how stupid you think it is. It probably isn't, but it pays to use the search engine first.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth ZJH! Besides dazzling you with our knowledge, we have a good time around here too. 


soundlight said:


> Holy crap! Are we answering the questions for them now, Van? What is this insanity? Ignore the man. He's really gone off his rocker this time!



I believe he said his rocker broke during "House and Garden" and now he just has his soap box.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 28, 2007)

hello from another down under member, hope you find the site as educational as we do. unlike logos i can offer you a wombat 

Merry Christmas


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 28, 2007)

Doesn't it look Delicious

Umm... Today I want my Wombat served Blackened Cajun style with pasta in a roasted garlic Alfredo sauce!


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 29, 2007)

ok, as you ordered


----------



## meghan (Nov 29, 2007)

*animal rights rant*
you two are twisted for thinking about cooking wombats. wombats are such cute little creatures and should never be thought of as food.
*end animal rights rant*
ok now you can tell i'm totally an animal rights activist. now i'm going to go sit quietly and hope war doesn't break out.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 29, 2007)

nah it's all just a joke, gaff doesn't want to eat those cute little critters, it's only a joke. like our metric-imperial war, that ended in cubits


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 30, 2007)

Hughesie. I'm trying to find the thread with the link to the wombat rescue people but can't. Meghan needs to see the picture of from that site of what these "cute little guys" can do.


----------



## avkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I like animals, although this one won't get off of my sofa.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 30, 2007)

phil, i can explain that, he's hiding from the aliens that are coming

he heard the wombats are coming and he's just finding a nice hiding spot


smart dog


----------



## meghan (Nov 30, 2007)

ohh such a cute doggy. what kind of dog is it?


----------



## avkid (Nov 30, 2007)

meghan said:


> ohh such a cute doggy. what kind of dog is it?


If anyone actually knows I'll give them a dollar.

She's some conglomeration of Beagle and Labrador retriever.


----------



## Logos (Nov 30, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> ... the link to the wombat rescue people ...



I wasn't Hughesie that posted it it was me.

www.wombadilliac.com.au


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Logos... A quote from "Night of the Wombat"... the story of what happens when you are nice to wombats...

"...It was then that I felt a gentle nudge from behind. I instantly knew who it must be, and was not a bit surprised to turn and find Rocky. I stood up and slowly backed away from the wombat. Donna had warned me the week before to never turn your back and to never run if threatened by a womby, but to back up carefully and offer him your boots to bite. Rocky did not bite, however. He went between my feet a few times, back and forth with no particular menace. It was almost as if he was toying with his prey. I continued to back up, holding out the flimsy yellow pail out as if that might deter him. It all seemed very surreal, like a David Lynch movie. I wasn’t really afraid, but was just trying to figure out how to get out of such a jam.
We had not gotten very far in our peculiar dance before Rocky became aggressive. He started to bite. Hard. My pail went flying and I remembered another tip Donna had given me for handling an enraged wombat: grab him under his front arms, pick him up, and hold him until you can safely drop him. Unfortunately, this tactic was designed for an area that you can get out of or into, like an enclosure or a house. We were in the middle of the bush, hundreds of feet from the house. I did manage to pick him up, and sit down, huffing and puffing, with my struggling mass of very angry flesh and fur. My next thought was, of course, “What do I do with him now?”
As I sat in the dark with a wombat that wanted to destroy me, I saw that there was a tree a short distance away. I knew I couldn’t hold onto him for very long, and I decided to chuck Rocky aside and make a run for the tree. I flung him aside and made a desperate dash for the tree. As I leapt upward into the fork, Rocky sunk his powerful teeth into the back of my upper right leg. (Note to self: next time: grab wombat, get to tree, fling wombat. Not grab wombat, fling wombat, run to tree). I somehow managed to shake him off and clamor up a precarious perch, only a few feet off the ground. I didn’t know if wombats could climb or not. If so, I was history..."


For the sick ones out there, you can see the disgusting close up pictures here and here.

Thus the reason all rescued wombats should be fattened and made into pie, never release them, they will try to kill you.


----------



## Logos (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah OK but they do like carrots.


----------



## thorin81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome! Hope you find the community useful as well as entertaining!


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 1, 2007)

and not to creepy...


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 1, 2007)

Logos said:


> Yeah OK but they do like carrots.



Apparently they also like leg Meat. 

Ok, Ok, I'll stop before Phil has another one of his tantrums.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 1, 2007)

what's that gaff you think imperial wombat's are better


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 1, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> what's that gaff you think imperial wombat's are better



I prefer to use the tried and tested Roman Libra to weigh my wombats. At 3/4 pound/336 grams, I find it a very easy and accurate unit to use... especially when the little buggers are trying to bite you knees off.


----------



## avkid (Dec 2, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Apparently they also like leg Meat.
> Ok, Ok, I'll stop before Phil has another one of his tantrums.


About wombats?
Nah, not for another 2 months.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 2, 2007)

hear that gaff, we can keep this going for 2 months

i think im up for the challange


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 3, 2007)

A hate to say it Hughesie but I'm getting a little bored with wombats too. I'm never going to actually get to eat one so why obsess on it. I need to find something new... 

Plus I hear there is very little meat on one and what little there is, is quite tough.


----------



## ZJH90 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, I wasn't expecting any responses to my post (on all the other forums I go to, people just ignore the new member threads). Well, I currently am the head tech director for my schools drama program, which was voted one of the best in the state. Every year, we put on a fall drama, and a spring musical. So far I have worked on 42nd Street, The Diary of Anne Frank, Grease, The Crucible, and adding. I tried looking for the pictures that we have of Grease, but can't find them, but I do have some videos of when we did 42nd Street, but it isn't my best work. Check them out and tell me what you think (keep in mind that at the time, I was a wee little freshman, and this was my first show):
Opening/Auditions
We're in the Money
I'm really excited to hear what you guys have to say, don't be scared to be constructive, but not flat out mean. Thanks!


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 5, 2007)

We try not to be mean, and we definitely try to be as constructive as possible. Looks like you have a nice space (from your links). Ask anything and we will do our best to help, and offer up whatever you have to others and you will never want to leave this little corner of the web!


----------



## avkid (Dec 5, 2007)

ZJH90 said:


> I do have some videos of when we did 42nd Street, but it isn't my best work. Check them out and tell me what you think (keep in mind that at the time, I was a wee little freshman, and this was my first show):
> Opening/Auditions
> We're in the Money
> I'm really excited to hear what you guys have to say, don't be scared to be constructive, but not flat out mean. Thanks!


Eww...shiny stage deck.
That needs some black paint.


----------



## ZJH90 (Dec 5, 2007)

avkid said:


> Eww...shiny stage deck.
> That needs some black paint.




Oh My God...you have no idea how often the head set director and I discuss "accidentally" spilling black paint on the stage, and then being "forced" to just paint the whole thing black. Believe me, I would almost kill to have a black deck.


----------

